#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo, >

## AnImA

auch ich bin neu hier , und wollte mich erstmal vorstellen.
ich heiße Sabine , und wohne in Wanzeleben ,Sachsen Anhalt.
ich bin 19 Jahre alt , habe einen verlobten , und eine Tochter.
Wie beschreibe ich mich am besten selbst...* grübel *
Also ich habe ihn meinem Leben sehr viel durchmachen müssen, was dazu geführt hat , das ich zum teil realist bin , und Pessimist.Optimismus gehört nicht zu meinen stärken  :Smiley: 
An und für sich , bin ich auch ein schwieriger Menschen. :Grin:  
Ich habe einen sehr große Vorliebe für Ratten, ich habe bei mir Zu hause 7 Stück. :Smiley: 
Die ich auch mit sehr viel Liebe aufziehe , und Pflege. 
Einen Beruf übe ich zurzeit nicht aus , da es mir momentan nicht möglich ist, den Altenpflegerhelfer zu machen. 
Ich habe auch bei mehreren Altenpflege Heimen angefragt , wegen Praktika, nur keiner wollte mich .( ich denke mal es liegt an dem Hauptschulabschluss). 
Auf diese Seite hier , bin ich durch Zufall gestoßen , auf der suche nach den Ursachen meiner Schmerzen.
Und ich finde diese Seite auch ganz toll. 
In dem Problem mit meinen Lymphknoten hat es mir teilweise weiter geholfen :s_thumbup: 
So , das was erstmal zu der Vorstellung von meiner Person  :Smiley:  
So , und jetzt komm ich am besten mal zu meinen Beschwerden: 
Ich habe geschwollene Lymphknoten , schmerzen in den Lymphknoten ,( an der linken Seite sind 4 solcher Dinger, und an der rechten Seite 3) sie sind deutlich fühlbar . Ich habe einen vergrößerte Milz , schmerzen im Oberbauch (erst ein Druckgefühl, denn der Schmerz) Starke Rückenschmerzen , und Gelenk schmerzen ( mein Handgelenk ist heute besonders schlimm) Ich bin ständig Müde , Abgeschlagen , und einfache Tätigkeiten im Haushalt und kurze Wege , sind für mich sehr anstrengend ( auch wenn ich gerade geschlafen hatte ) morgens bin ich nicht fit , wie es eigentlich sein müsste , habe auc genügend Schlaf. Fieber habe ich keins , aber mir geht´s seit einer Ewigkeit immer wieder richtig dreckig...
Nachtschweiß habe ich ab und an mal , und Juckreiz habe ich auf dem Rücken. Und regelmäßige Kopfschmerzen( manchmal mehr manchmal weniger)
Ich war auch schon bei einer Ärztin , die Untersuchte mich , und wurde auch sehr ernst, sie hat einen Blutprobe von mir genommen , nur anhand meiner Blutprobe konnte nichts festgestellt werden. Es beunruhigt mich trotzdem doll , da diese Symptome auf den Morbus Hodgkin hinweisen.
Jetzt am Montag gehe ich zu meinem Arzt , und lasse mich in das Olvenstedter Krankenhaus überweisen , und lasse mir dort einen Lymphknoten heraus nehmen, damit der eingeschickt werden kann.
Ich habe zwar große angst vor der OP , und vor der Diagnose , ob da nun was bei rauskommt , oder nicht ...
aber ich werde das schon irgendwie schaffen . ( hoffe ich mal ) 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen , wenn mir jemand mit etwas Erfahrung in diesem Bereich Antworten könnte ( wie es bei ihm angefangen hat, etc )  
Okay , das sollte es jetzt aber erstmal gewesen sein . 
MFG  
AnImA

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Sabine, 
herzlich willkommen und viele Grüße in das benachbarte Bundesland. 
Bist ja schon jung Mama geworden, darf man fragen wie alt deine Kleine ist? 
7 Ratten? Sind die auch alle handzahm?

----------


## AnImA

hallo lucy , 
ja bin wirklich schon jung mama geworden , aber ich habs hinbekommen  :Smiley: 
meinen tochter ist jetz 3 jahre alt .
meinen ratten sind alle handzahm , sie sind sehr sehr lieb ,  und sie haben noch nie gebissen.meine tochter kuschelt und streichelt sie auch gerne  :Smiley:  
MFG 
Biene

----------


## Stine

Hallo Biene!
Warst du eigentlich gestern beim Arzt? Hat er dich in die Klinik überwiesen? 
Kannst ja mal weiter berichten, wie es dir geht. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls alles Gute! :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## AnImA

hallo ,  
ja ich war am monatg bei einem arzt , nur er hat daraif bestanden , das ich vorher noch einen HNO ärztin besuche :Sad:  wollte ich eigentlich auch machen , nur die hatt auf mysteriöse weise zu ( urlaubs tafel dran gewesen die schon vor einem monat waren ...keine telefonnummer usw )naja und als wir denn doch noch einen nummer fanden und dort anriefen , hat uns der anrufbeantworter gesagt das der urlaub bis 12.08. geht also werde ich morgen früh gleich hintigern, und ja ich werde weiter berichten , was denn auch dabei rausgekommen ist usw usw  :Smiley:   
MFG 
AnImA

----------


## Küken

Hallihallo 
und herzlich Willkommen  :Smiley:  
Viel Spass hier, 
Küken

----------

